# ...And part 2



## mrfox90 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry about the poor pic quality on some of these.

And thanks in advance : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Mr Fox!

the mickey mouse platy is full blown prego! and the calico has time. maybe up to 10 to 15 days. all the best and have fun!

hope this helps


----------



## mrfox90 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks mate.

Which one's the Mickey Mouse? Is it ready for isolation yet?

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

the 1st fish is the mickey mouse, the one with 3 spots on its tail  if you look at it when the fish swims downwards, it looks like Mickey Mouse's head  hence the name, Mickey Mouse Platy.


----------

